# Flying to and from London Stansted.



## NotMyRealName (25 Jun 2021)

I'm flying to London Stansted on Tuesday 29th and returning on Thursday 1st. Ryanair. I live in Dublin and have not had any foreign travel in the last 16 months. 
I'm Fully vaccinated. 
Has anybody done this route recently? There is a ton of info available but some of it looks conflicting. Does anyone know , definitively, from actually doing this, what's required. Passenger locator form ,testing , etc. I will be staying at a vaccinated relatives home. 
Info much better than opinion , in this case.......


----------



## hazelgreen (13 Jul 2021)

So how did you get on?  you will have needed a PCR test to return to Ireland.  Best to have booked it before you leave here or would one taken here do you for the return if within the 72 hrs window?  Then you will need to get two more PCR tests done and quarantine on your return.


----------

